# First cycle Test CYpionate + PCT ....Need Advice



## sexos (Mar 3, 2015)

Male,22 years old, working on 12hour shift work..my work week look like this long (monday,tuesday, friday, saturday, sunday) short week(wensday, thursday)

Training 2 years regulary (85-86kg) then i had break for 1and half year (72kg)because of work and after that i start working out but just 3day in week.....Now I got 83kg but meybe 7kg of fat meybe less...
So i wanna start my first cycle of testosterone cypionate.. it looks like this
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
250mg 2x in week---first shot Monday and second thursday for 10 weeks
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I got Hcg, novaldex and clomid also I heard about AI but im not sure if i need that... so this stuff i have for my pct but I read many different way to use them... so I m now confuse how to use them properly....coould someone help me with that??????
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My diet
1meal. 4oz oatmeal
          0,5 skim milk
          4 whole eggs with one yolk
          Mixed salad 
          1 bannana and coffe
          water 0,5
2meal. 7oz whole wheat bread
          7oz salmon
          1oz grape
          water 0,5
3meal. 6oz brown rice
          8oz chicken breast
          7oz vegetables
          water 0,5
4meal. 1 aple juice
          potatoes mixed with chicken,
          vegetables and cheese12%fat around 15oz
          water 0,5
5meal 5oz cottage cheese
         5oz vegetables
         5oz whole whaet brad 
         0,5 orange juice and water
6meal 8oz fruit with oats and yogurt
         kefir milk
and also 3 times per day protein shakes 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So thank you all for advice..


----------



## mickems (Mar 3, 2015)

A lot of people go with more than 10 wks because of the long ester. I prefer 12-14wks. but that's me.
AI is needed as far as having it on hand for bloat/estro.
one standard pct dosages-40/40/20/20 nolva and 100/50/50/50 for clomid
someone else may have something different.


----------



## mickems (Mar 3, 2015)

mickems said:


> A lot of people go with more than 10 wks because of the long ester. I prefer 12-14wks. but that's me.
> AI is needed as far as having it on hand for bloat/estro.
> one standard pct dosages-40/40/20/20 nolva and 100/50/50/50 for clomid
> someone else may have something different.



as for as hcg I don't know. I'm a noob.


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 3, 2015)

Are you running HCG the entire cycle or at the end for a blast phase?


----------



## sexos (Mar 3, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Are you running HCG the entire cycle or at the end for a blast phase?



Thats the problem i dunno when to start hcg because someone running entire cycle and someone just start 4-3 weeks before end of cycle......so i looking for help who can tell me when its best time run hcg


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 3, 2015)

HCG on cycle is kind of like airing up the tires every couple of days on a car you never drive.  I know some swear by it, but if you do your research, you might just be inclined to believe it's pointless.


----------



## sexos (Mar 3, 2015)

mickems said:


> A lot of people go with more than 10 wks because of the long ester. I prefer 12-14wks. but that's me.
> AI is needed as far as having it on hand for bloat/estro.
> one standard pct dosages-40/40/20/20 nolva and 100/50/50/50 for clomid
> someone else may have something different.



I was thinking to take nolva 20/20/20/20 and clomid 100/50/50/50 what do u think??


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 3, 2015)

My first cycle was Test Cyp 500 mg a week for 16 weeks. I did Nolva at 40/40/20/20 and Clomid 50/50/50/50. Worked flawlessly.


----------



## mickems (Mar 3, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> HCG on cycle is kind of like airing up the tires every couple of days on a car you never drive.  I know some swear by it, but if you do your research, you might just be inclined to believe it's pointless.



I don't use it either.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 3, 2015)

83 kg = 182.6 lbs. Quit weighing food out and worrying about portion size and eat some food.


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 3, 2015)

Get an AI like exemestane to keep estrogen levels in check.  Dose at 12.5mg every other day up.  I do not htink this is optional, you do not want gyno flare up.  Take it for 2 weeks after your last test shot , stop the exemestane, then begin your pct, nolva 40/40/20/20 and clomid 50/50/25/25.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 4, 2015)

Use an AI like the other brothers said, you wont regret that decision. I would suggest using HCG as well half way through to help ease into PCT. Its always different for everyone, but read up and get educated before you blast anything. Rest looks good to me!!

Enjoy it!


----------



## halfwit (Mar 4, 2015)

Get a blood test 4 weeks in; this let's you not only know that your test is gtg, but also helps you understand how much AI you need.  

I know a lot of guys state that an AI is optional, but estradiol does far more than just potentially give you boobs.  It can aggravate your prostate gland and jack up your blood pressure.  Pick your poison (adex or aromasin) and start on the smaller dosing (0.25 EOD /12.5 ED) and see how you feel until you get bloods.  

HCG improves your chances of recovery and backfills other hormone pathways that are turned down/off when on exogenous testosterone.  It should be dosed at 500iu (250 x 2) starting day 1.  The reasoning for this is your testicles go dormant, and keeping them stimulated with HCG keeps them active.  This doesn't mean you'll still be making testosterone naturally, but once you go into PCT, you won't be trying to start a "cold" engine.  

If you haven't started yet, I also strongly suggest you get blood work before you do.  This way you have an idea where you started, and if you have issues post-cycle, you won't be guessing if the AAS did it or not.  

My .02c


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 4, 2015)

I did HCG throughout my first two cycles and then did a tren/test cycle with no HCG and recovery wasn't too bad.  I also did a blast phase on my test/deca cycle and recovery wasn't bad either. HCG helps for recovery but I prefer just to blast it at the end of a cycle.

BTW is anyone concerned that he's doing a cycle at 22yrs old?  What are your long term goals b/c once on, you'll never want to stop.  It's the dark side.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 4, 2015)

Yep yep.  The age thing I mentioned on his other thread.  If he's going to do it, better to try and steer him in the right direction than attempt to dissuade him.


----------

